# Type of ammo for turkey w/ Browning Gold w/ Patternmaster?



## jhillis1 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 3 1/2' Browning Gold with a Patternmaster choke. I have been very pleased with the way it patterns for duck hunting, but not turkey hunting. Maybe I am just using the wrong type of shells. Does anyone know the best brand, type, and shot size to use with this gun and choke? I don't have enough money to buy 4-5 boxes of shells just to see which one patterns the best, so I just wanted to hear some of your opinions if you have shot these before or know someone who has. Thanks for your help.


----------

